# Half Sheet Cake



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Help! Can anyone give me tips on making half sheets. The main question I have though is...Why want mine rise properly? I would love any advice though or tips.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

use "bakers joy" spray on your clean, flat, 1/2 sheet pan.

chill.

pour in your batter and smooth with offset spatula.

DO NOT KNOCK THE AIR OUT.

run your thum around the rim of the pan to leave a little space between the pan and the batter.

bake in a pre heated oven.

turn at 10-15 min to be sure of even baking.


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

Chill before placing in hot oven? What does that do?
After I run my thumb around the batter want it fill back in?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

chilling the greased pan allows the grease to set and you can put your batter on and then bake.
running your thumb between the batter and rim of the pan allows the cake to rise up without sticking to the edges of the pan.

if this is a profession, then you may want to invest in pan extenders.


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I have them. Not to sure about them though. Meaning the open frames that go on top of a sheet pan right? I have two, but I feel like the batter will run underneath. Cakes are not my forte, I am cook not a baker! I could use all the advice I can get when it comes to cakes.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

yes the batter does run under but the cake within the extender should be square or plumb.

where are you working? 

don't fear cake. cake is good. keep asking questions! that's why we are here. :smiles:


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I own my own catering company! It is a blast, hard work, but it is worth it in the end!


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Define no rising properly. Has the cake fallen, or does it rise unevenly?


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

I figured it out! It was not rising evenly. Thanks though!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Thanks, m brown. I had not realized quite why we used to do that bit with the chilling. I had assumed that there was no other decent storage place and that the bottom/side of the fridge was the easiest.


----------

